# Got a little piggy



## tgil (Jun 24, 2011)

We're having a family get together this weekend and I volunteered to smoke a rear quarter from a hog. I was surprised when I went to get it out of the freezer and found it was a whole pig, about 15lbs. I thawed it yesterday, put some rub on it last night and will fire up the smoke when I get off of work this afternoon. I'll try to include some q-view along the way.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2011)

tgil said:


> We're having a family get together this weekend and I volunteered to smoke a rear quarter from a hog. I was surprised when I went to get it out of the freezer and found it was a whole pig, about 15lbs. I thawed it yesterday, put some rub on it last night and will fire up the smoke when I get off of work this afternoon. _I'll try to include some q-view along the way._


 _I'll try to include some q-view along the way._

That is a strange sentence on this site.............


----------



## venture (Jun 24, 2011)

15 Lbs? Whole pig?

We are talking a major piglet here. That might be too tender to eat?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tgil (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, it's perfect grillin' size! I shot a sow one evening in a group of about 15 or 20 pigs. When they all scattered I had three of these come running right towards me so I took them too! First two were melt in your mouth tender! Hope this one is too! I've been trying to perfect baby backs here lately and that's got me wanting to put sauce on this thing to finish it out. 
  Normally I'll just wrap a quarter after the first hour on the smoke and let it go most of the day and the end result is awesome pulled pork. What doesn't get eaten in the first day or so goes to the freezer to add to chili later. 
  I said all of that to say I haven't ever used much BBQ sauce until this rib adventure began but it's got me to thinking about this little one!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 24, 2011)

Nothing like the pigs just walking right up to you and saving you all that trouble of chasing them down.... lol.

Sounds like this is going to be good! Maybe mop it with a nice vinegar sauce as it cooks?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how it goes.. Those little ones are so tender and tasty!!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 24, 2011)

This lil piggy went to the forest, this lil piggy got shot, this lil piggy made it to the freezer and this lil piggy went down down so sweet and tender.. Gotta love the gifts from nature-- Q-View so we all can drool and be wanters..

Rich


----------



## alelover (Jun 24, 2011)

15 lbs. It wasn't somebody's pet was it?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Why have we not seen a picture of said thawed out piglet yet?

 _I'll try to include some q-view along the way._

Do or do not. There is no try.


----------



## venture (Jun 24, 2011)

I have had baby lamb before.  Talk about melt in your mouth!  But a piglet that young sure sounds tasty too!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tgil (Jun 25, 2011)

I knew I was gonna be too slow with pics!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry no pics taken of the thawing goodness.

  Got the smoke started and pig in place.



  Before I wrapped it up.



  I was working on another project and let my fire get away from me, so it got a little warmer than preffered.



 After the pullin:



Tender backstraps and tenderloin:



Just about got it picked clean:



Decided to throw in some appetizers:



Got them off the smoke and ready to go!


----------



## tgil (Jun 25, 2011)

Not real sure what the deal is with the images?  When I try to use the photo icon, I get an error msg saying there is an error, but doesn't give me a clue what the error is.  Oh, well, sorry, I tried.


----------



## alelover (Jun 27, 2011)

It wouldn't let you upload from your PC? Maybe you didn't get approved yet because you just started and don't have enough posts. An admin will usually approve them. They want to make sure to keep the spammers out. A lot of people have trouble with photobucket. It add that IMG tag to the link making it not work when you click on it.

  Got the smoke started and pig in place.







  Before I wrapped it up.







  I was working on another project and let my fire get away from me, so it got a little warmer than preffered.







 After the pullin:







Tender backstraps and tenderloin:







Just about got it picked clean:







Decided to throw in some appetizers:







Got them off the smoke and ready to go!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## alelover (Jun 27, 2011)

He did real good for a new guy.


----------



## tgil (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the assist alelover! I'm a postin' fool on other forums and wasn't aware this one had limits on us newbs. I was thinking I had posted a pic or two before.  Anyway...thanks gang!


----------



## ohm (Jun 27, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmm!!!!!  Nice job!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking piggy! Nice job!


----------



## venture (Jun 27, 2011)

Excellent!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## themagicone (Aug 7, 2011)

That one might take me a bit to get my head around. I love pork, and beef, but a 2-3 month old piglet? Humm... Looks tasty but kinda creepy at the same time. Good job none the less.


----------



## ellymae (Aug 7, 2011)

Bet it was tasty...

I an a bit squemich... I like my meat to look like parts... not the whole thing...


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd hit that!


----------



## alblancher (Aug 7, 2011)

Ellymae

You said exactly what I was thinking.  Wifey says if you trap one of those things don't be calling me to shoot it or help you pull it out of the pen or skin or anything.  I can only imagine the look on her face when she opens the smoker and sees the baby pig on the grill.  I'd have to cut it up, wrap in in saran wrap and put a butcher's label on it.   For some reason if it comes in plastic wrap it doesn't have a personality.  Only reason I don't raise cattle on my spare property.  Those big baby eyes.

Does look delicious


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

Talk about Baby Back Ribs.............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Get me two of them, one for each plate.


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 7, 2011)

That looks good man I am gonna have to try that some day.


----------



## venture (Aug 7, 2011)

If anybody out there doesn't want a piglet or a baby lamb, please PM me.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## houston smoker (Aug 7, 2011)

YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks interestingly good! Thanks for the pics! Thumbs Up


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow ive shot turkeys bigger than that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks good bet it was tender.Did it still have a milk mustach?


----------

